# Problem mit Namen auf RP-Server



## Cazor (13. Juli 2012)

Na! Erstmal was zu meiner Historie: ich spiele seit `06 auf RP Servern und habe 50 Chars auf meinem Account, von denen nie einer aus Gründen der Namensgebung angeeckt ist. Server, auf denen ich gespielt habe: 3 Jahre Abyssischer Rat, 2 Jahre Forscherliga, zwischenzeitlich Aldor und Arguswacht. Nun habe ich eine Gnomin, Prüsseliese Zackenbarsch, die für meinen Handel und das Auktionshaus zuständig ist. Die ist mir zugelaufen und hat sich als erstaunlich tüchtig erwiesen. Server: Zirkel des Cenarius (da findet man mich derzeit). Gestern erhielt ich im Handelschannel von einem, der unter RP versteht, andere Spieler zu Namensänderungen zu zwingen, den Hinweis: Ticket. Sein eigener Name? 3 einfach zusammengewürfelte Silben, beispielweise Fe - fa - lo -la - ris. Ihr wisst schon, Namensgenerator. Ist das besseres RP?? Ich habe sofort selber ein Ticket erstellt mit dem Inhalt, eine einfache Namensänderung nicht zu akzeptieren. Was sagt ihr dazu? Meine Mains heissen Brynne / Caleem / Neriat / Cazor / Cysha etc. Nicht Shadowkiller, Restinpeace etc. Das stört mich selber. Aber wie soll meine Händlerin Prüsseliese die Immersion im Handelschannel stören? Wenn ich den Namen hör, denk ich sofort an eine Gnomin. Hm wieso geht kein Textformat?


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Da ich eigentlich ausschließlich auf RP-Servern spiele und eine Zeit lang auch ziemlich aktiv im RP war kenn ich diese Lage.

Aber ehrlich, was soll da schon gemacht werden? Solange dein Char nicht Shâdówlùrkêr oder Mâstêrkîllêr o.ä. heißt machen die GMs nichts.

mfg


----------



## Cazor (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Da ich eigentlich ausschließlich auf RP-Servern spiele und eine Zeit lang auch ziemlich aktiv im RP war kenn ich diese Lage.
> 
> Aber ehrlich, was soll da schon gemacht werden? Solange dein Char nicht Shâdówlùrkêr oder Mâstêrkîllêr o.ä. heißt machen die GMs nichts.
> 
> mfg




 ich glaub, du hast nicht verstanden. Mein Char heisst Prüsseliese und ich erwarte ein Ticket wegen des Namens, das gestern jemand geschrieben hat. Das verstehe ich nicht, da ich den Namen für eine Gnomin passend finde. Ich möchte auch nicht wegen Namensgebung auffallen. Ich werd heut mein Flag nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich glaub, du hast nicht verstanden. Mein Char heisst Prüsseliese und ich erwarte ein Ticket wegen des Namens, das gestern jemand geschrieben hat. Das verstehe ich nicht, da ich den Namen für eine Gnomin passend finde. Ich möchte auch nicht wegen Namensgebung auffallen. Ich werd heut mein Flag nochmal überarbeiten.



Ich habe dich verstanden.

Ich habe damit nur sagen wollen dass der GM wohl nicht viel machen wird.

Warum? Dein Name verstößt gegen keine Regelung und ist RP-Koform.

Wie gesagt sind es die Namen wie Shâdówlùrkêr, Mâstêrkîllêr o.ä., die von den GMs auch dazu gezwungen werden ihre Namen zu ändern.

mfg


----------



## Cazor (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ich habe dich verstanden.
> 
> Ich habe damit nur sagen wollen dass der GM wohl nicht viel machen wird.
> 
> ...




 aso, das beruhigt mich. Ich hätt den Char gelöscht wenn ich den Namen ändern müsste, da er für mich mit diesem Namen untrennbar verbunden ist.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. Juli 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> ich glaub, du hast nicht verstanden. Mein Char heisst Prüsseliese und ich erwarte ein Ticket wegen des Namens, das gestern jemand geschrieben hat.


Woher willst du denn wissen, ob er wirklich ein Ticket geschrieben hat? Nur weil es jemand gesagt hat, dass er das tut? Geredet/geschrieben wird viel...


----------



## Cazor (13. Juli 2012)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Woher willst du denn wissen, ob er wirklich ein Ticket geschrieben hat? Nur weil es jemand gesagt hat, dass er das tut? Geredet/geschrieben wird viel...




 Der ist bekannt für sowas auf dem Server, wie ich den Whispers entnehmen konnte. Es gab auch nicht eine andere Reaktion von RPlern gegen mich, was mich zu der Frage kommen ließ: /2 machst du überhaupt RP? Er schrieb auch in keinem RP-Text sondern mit "ey" und solchen Sachen.


----------



## Terrorzapfen (13. Juli 2012)

Bin selbst auf dem Zirkel, damals wegen einer real life Freundin getranst, habe dann einen Testchar erstellt, der so heißt wie der Nick hier und es dann doch auf 85 geschafft hat. Mich hat noch keiner blöde angemacht deswegen, obwohl er zu einem Nachtelfen nur ca. zur Hälfte passt - aber er ist Kräuterer, insofern passts eben doch irgendwie


----------



## Cazor (13. Juli 2012)

Meine Gildenleiterin musste, frisch getranst, auch wegen der Meldung ihren Namen ändern. Sie hat gestern während der Aktion im /2 mit mir geflüstert und war auch aufgebracht gegen den.


----------



## Dagonzo (14. Juli 2012)

Naja also ich denke mit deinen oben genannten Namen sollte es keine Probleme geben. Egal ob er es nun meldet oder nicht.


----------



## Knallkörper (14. Juli 2012)

Mal eine andere Frage zu dem Thema, wird dieses Addon zur RP erkennung noch verwendet, oder lebe ich in der Vergangenheit?


p.s. welcher Server ist den wirklich aktiv was das betrifft?


----------



## piddybundy (14. Juli 2012)

Es gibt auf jedem Server Wichtigtuer und Möchtergernchefs,meistens wirst dann auch noch vom Twink angewhispert ,weil die für ihre Mains zu feige sind.War bei mir auf den Zirkel auch so. Hab diesen whisperer RP konform geantwortet und damit aus dem Konzept gebracht .Wollte Ticket schreiben hat er gesagt,aber meinen Namen habe ich immer noch.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juli 2012)

Nur weil jemand ein Ticket schreibt, heisst es ja nicht dass dem auch automatisch nachgekommen wird.

Ich hatte einmal (auf einem Normalem Server) den Fall dass mir jemand ungerechtfertigt ein Ticket zur Namensänderung reingewürgt hat und Blizzard das tatsächlich auch tat.
Ich habe dann sachlich an den Support geschrieben und um Darlegung der Gründ gebeten. Eine Stunde später hatte ich eine Entschuldigung und den alten Namen.

Fazit:
a) Nur weil jemand ein Ticket schreibt heisst das nicht dass auch was passiert
b) Wenn eine ungerechtfertigte Namensänderung erfolgt sachlich beim Support um Erklärung und Prüfung bitten

Ich würde an dem oben genannten Namen erstmal auch nichts sehen was irgendwie gegen RP Namensregelungen verstößt.


----------

